# [gelöst] WLan für Anfänger.

## Klaus Meier

Erst mal ein Hallo an alle, die mich noch kennen. Habe jetzt endlich meinen kompleten Umzug nach Bozen hinbekommen und nun endlich endlich auch wieder ein computer und Internet und Gentoo.

Aber jetzt brauche ich WLan (Ich hasse WLan). Ich habe 2 Adapter, einen USB-Sticjk und eine PCI-Karte. Der USB-Stick hat einen Realtek Chipsatz, der schon seit Ewigkeiten im Kernel ist und mit Ubuntu geht es auch. Die Steckkarte hat einen Marvell Chipsatz, der wird von Ubuntu nicht gefunden. Ich habe den aktuellen kernel 2.6.30. Module im Kernel sind aktiviert.

Wenn ich ifconfig mache, bekomme ich eth0 und lo.

Wenn ich iwconfig mache bekomme ich die Meldung, dass es keineWireless Hardware gibt.

Muß ich da sonst noch etwas aktivieren oder hinzufügen? Weil jetzt ja drei Netzwerkadapter habe, also ein eth1 und eth2? Bei Ubuntu zeigt mir iwconfig ein wlna0 an.

Oder sollte ich einfach erst mal alles mit Netzwerk deaktivieren bis auf den einen, den ich brauche?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Aug 12, 2009 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was sind die letzten zeilen in der dmesg ausgabe, nachdem du den Treiber für den PCI-WLAN adapter lädst?

Eventuell wird eine firmware benötigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

> was sind die letzten zeilen in der dmesg ausgabe, nachdem du den Treiber für den PCI-WLAN adapter lädst?
> 
> Eventuell wird eine firmware benötigt.

 

Habe die Treiber gar nicht manuell geladen. Dachte immer, das geht automatisch. Bin gerade bei der Arbeit, werde das nachher gleich mal ausprobieren. Und schauen, was dmesg macht.

----------

## firefly

stimmt die treiber werden meistens automatisch geladen. Wenn du den treiber manuell lädst ist es einfacher die entsprechenden Zeilen aus der dmesg ausgabe herauszufiltern, falls es welche gibt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für die Netgear gibt es auf der Homepage eine Firmware zum Download, muß man die einfach ins entsprechende Verzeichnis kopieren oder beim Laden mit angeben?

----------

## firefly

normalerweise liegen firmware images unter /lib/firmware.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jetzt bin ich einen Schritt weiter. Habe mir eine aktuelle Gentoo CD besorgt, damit bekomme ich bei iwconfig auch mein wlan0 angezeigt.Also Fehler in meinem Kernel, werde mir auf Basis dieser CD einen bauen.

Aber dann: net-setup wlan0 gemacht, Zugangsdaten eingetragen und auf dhcp gestellt. Aber nichts Internet. Was muss man denn da noch machen?

PS.: Bin zur Zeit gerade auf Ubuntu weil da Netz geht. Vielleicht liegt es ja an meiner Hardware, aber das läuft so kaputt, dass kann nur nutzen, wer sonst Windows nutzt. Die 9.04 ist die kaputteste, die ich je gesehen habe. Das Beste ist: Ich tippe 123456789 und es steht dann 124567893 da. Oder bei der Installation wollte ich nebenbei surfen und im Firefox eine Webseite eingeben, da tippte ich dann von rechts nach links. Und so weiter und so fort....

----------

## musv

Erstmal die Verschlüsselung rausnehmen, falls am Router eingestellt. Damit kannst du erstmal testen, ob du überhaupt eine Verbindung hinbekommst. Mit:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

kannst du Dir die gefundenen Netzwerke anzeigen lassen. 

Für die spätere Konfiguration hab ich das bei mir so gemacht, dass ich DHCP am WLAN-Router deaktiviert hab und mit statischer IP zwischen Client und Router arbeite. Grund: Ein Rechner soll bei mir von außen auch zugänglich sein, wenn ich das brauch. D.h. über Portforwarding des SSH-Port. Nur leider gibt's bei der dämlichen Vodafone-Easybox keine feste IP-Bindung auf Mac-Basis über DHCP. D.h man startet die Easybox nach einem Crash neu (kommt ab und zu mal vor) und hat dann auf einmal eine andere interne IP. Das ist dann natürlich dumm, weil das Portforwarding so ad absurtum geführt wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wohne hier in so ner Art WG, wo ich das bei jemanden mitbenutzen kann. Das ist mal konfiguriert worden, aber der wohnt nicht mehr da und der Typ, dem es gehört hat Null Ahnung. hat so einen Zettel mit Krakeln. Bin da noch nicht ins Routermenü gekommen. Aber die zugangsdaten sind OK, funktioniert ja so mit Vista und Ubuntu.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Nebel lichten sich. Das Drecksubuntu hat mir bei der Installation mein Gentoo eingebunden. Richtige Partition, falscher Kernel. Kein Wunder, dass da nichts geht. Also das Problem mit dem Device ist jetzt endgültig gelöst.

Also dann, einen Eintag /etc/init.dwlan0 hinzugefügt, dann

iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR

iwconfig wlan0 key 1234123412341234abcd

Und dann /etc/init.dwlan0 start ergibt:

Configuring wireless network for wlan0

WEP key is not set for "NETGEAR" - not connecting

Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

Failed to configure wireless for wlan0        

Noch nicht zufridenstellend, aber schon mal ein Schritt weiter. Warum kann ich da keinen Schlüssel zufügen? Habe es mit HEX und ASCII versucht.

----------

## musv

wpa_supplicant verwendet?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

update_config=1

#ap_scan=1

#fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="statischer-wep-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  # Schlüssel in Anführungszeichen sind ASCII-Schlüssel

  wep_key0="abcde"

  # Schlüssel ohne Anführungszeichen sind Hex-Schlüssel

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant verwendet?
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
> 
> wpa_supplicant.conf
> ...

 

Bislang noch nicht, da es sich um einen WEP-Schlüssel handelt und den soll man doch angeblich mit iwconfig setzen können. Werde es heute abend mal damit versuchen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   wpa_supplicant verwendet?
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
> 
> wpa_supplicant.conf
> ...

 

Damit hat es dann geklappt. Super. Noch etwas Feinschliff nötig, aber ich habe erst mal Netz.

----------

